# Cost of coffee - Nero, Costa, Starbucks etc



## falcon01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Just surprised how expensive coffee is compared to major cities around the World. Does it explain why you seldom see people doing takeaways compared to these cities?


----------



## luxiaoju (Mar 20, 2017)

i guess


----------

